# Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung mit Elster



## jo_ha (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich mache monatlich meine UStVA mit Elster. Allerdings mehr schlecht als recht und viel "nach Gefühl". Das hat bislang auch gut funktioniert, aber neuerdings nimmt mein kleines Gewerbe Formen an. Eine Steuererklärung rein nach Gefühl scheint mir auf Dauer keine optimale Lösung zu sein, auch wenn alles bislang gepasst hat und das Finanzamt nie gemuckt hat. Ich überlege auch, eine Ust-ID zu beantragen. 

Meine Frage: Kennt jemand eine ausführliche Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung, gute Literatur zum Thema oder einen leicht verständlichen Leitfaden zur Erstellung einer Umsatzsteuer-Erklärung? Hab schon gesucht, aber die Rezensionen bringen mich nicht wirklich weiter und bevor ich mit teure Steuer-Software zulege, wollte ich mir hier mal ein paar Tipps einholen. 

Super wäre, wenn einem erklärt wird:
- wie man die Umsatzsteuer-Erklärung macht
- was man alles absetzen kann
- wie man was genau in seinen Rechnungen besteuert
- wie man größere Anschaffungen abschreibt
- Tipps, Tripps, Fallstricke
- eventuell noch eine Anleitung zur korrekten Buchführung

Vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo ja_ha,
in der UStVA werden nur die summierten Einnahmen und Ausgaben sowie die entsprechenden USt.- resp. VSt.-Beträge angegeben sowie die daraus resultierende Steuerschuld bzw. ggf. das Steuerguthaben! Absetzen kannst Du in dem Sinne gar nichts!
Am Jahresende macht dann Dein Steuerberater eine USt-Jahreserklärung !!

Von jedem Erlös in Deinen Ausgangsrechnungen mußt Du den gesetzlichen USt.-Satz (derzeit also 19%) abziehen!!

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, Dich mal mit Buchhaltungsprogrammen wie KHK oder Lexware zu beschäftigen. Lexware bietet zu allen Versionen kostenlose Demos an, mit denen man sich sehr ghut in die entprechende Materie einarbeiten kann!!

Alles weitere zu einer 'korrekten Buchführung' würde hier sicher bei weitem den Rahmen sprengen! Es gibt hierzu auch genügend umfassende Literatur oder sprich mit Deinem Steuerberater!! Es hängt ja auch vieles von den konkreten Gegebenheiten der Firma ab!

Gruß
Klaus


----------

